# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > General and Miscellaneous Mapping >  Map the Guild, take two and a half

## Azélor

Take one  was a science fiction representation of the Guild.
take two never was. 

Take two and a half:

I took 70 members of the Guild and placed them on the map, mostly those that are active or have been somewhat active in the last year. 
Some I don't have the exact location.
I think we used to have a map like that before.

----------


## arsheesh

Cool idea!  I enjoyed seeing whereabouts our fellow Guild members abide.  Thanks for sharing.

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------


## MistyBeee

Oh ! This makes so obvious how unevently distributed we are ! Just Jax in South America, no one in Africa, and this huge, huge empty asia despite the lonely Voolf !! o_o

----------


## Voolf

> Cool idea!  I enjoyed seeing whereabouts our fellow Guild members abide.  Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Cheers,
> -Arsheesh


I agree. Great idea. Thanks for that.




> Oh ! This makes so obvious how unevently distributed we are ! Just Jax in South America, no one in Africa, and this huge, huge empty asia despite the lonely Voolf !! o_o


Yeah..., someone has to cover that time zone  :Razz: 
But for real, it is lonely to be alone here. Maybe you can split me and put half in Japan and other in Poland. I do come back there occasionally  :Razz:

----------


## Greg

> Oh ! This makes so obvious how unevently distributed we are ! Just Jax in South America, no one in Africa, and this huge, huge empty asia despite the lonely Voolf !! o_o


Yeah, I guess it's not too surprising we're mostly centred around Europe and North America, but still... Well done to Voolf and Jax propping up our Asian and South American branches!

Cool idea, Azélor!

----------


## Kellerica

Oh, this is super cool to see! It is true that the Guild is not that evenly distributed... Our world domination still needs some more work, it seems  :Very Happy: 

I think Pomb is in South Africa, though, isn't he? Been a while since he last posted, but even so.

----------


## DrWho42

fine work!  :Surprised:

----------


## eViLe_eAgLe

Woah, I didn't know Arsheesh and all these other guild-members were so close to me, interesting to know  :Smile:

----------


## Eilathen

Haha that is pretty cool! It's nice to see where you're all living.
I'm a bit sad that I'm not on it, but then again, I'm not really an active mapper, just an active commenter, I guess.

----------


## Falconius

That's pretty cool.  It's nice to have a map for where people are and the distribution is pretty interesting.

(incidentally the star version of take one is also pretty darn cool, I don't remember if I saw that before.)

----------


## Wingshaw

Cool map, Azelor  :Smile:  I remember when I joined the Guild, it felt like it was mostly French. Nice to see Italy, UK and Netherlands a bit more represented. I also thought that Australia had a few more members, once upon a time.

Wingshaw

----------


## Azélor

> Cool map, Azelor  I remember when I joined the Guild, it felt like it was mostly French. Nice to see Italy, UK and Netherlands a bit more represented. I also thought that Australia had a few more members, once upon a time.
> 
> Wingshaw


Yes, A few members have gotten inactive. Yet some do still hang around but devolved into primitive lurkers.

----------


## delgondahntelius

Great Idea, and Awesome work!! I'm glad to see that I rule over most of Texas and the Southern United States!! HAHA!! Now where are all my little armies to distribute and start taking over adjacent territories?   :Evil:  Mwahaha!!!

~Del

----------


## Redrobes

Cool map Azelor,

I used to run a guild members map where you could enter your coords and it put a dot on the world map for each person and you hover over it and it showed the member name. But this was before I was an admin here so I did it on my own webspace and the site and map no longer exists. At the time we had a few hundred entries on it so you could see the distribution quite well.

Obviously we have our main membership in the US but we also had a strong showing all over europe. Since then we have been picking up a wider spread where I have seen many asian and south american countries represented. Were still quite under represented in Africa but thats not all that surprising and I would expect it to slowly pick up.

Its been quite handy to have community leaders spread around the world so that we can make a quick response to issues from all different time zones. Also, there was the odd occasion where you might have a real world museum exhibit, or fantasy convention where you could look to see if any member was close to it and we did have a couple of members ping each other for a meet up.

I think we notice the strong French representation because of the language change. We have had posts in many languages but if few people speak it then you dont get many responses so, aside from english, it naturally tends to gravitate towards the most popular ones.

----------


## Cédric H.

Such a cool idea! Nice job

----------


## - JO -

Very informative ! Thanks for the good job done !

----------


## SteffenBrand

Well, interesting!  :Very Happy:  It makes me both sad to see so many of you so far away, and so glad there is so much area covered. Except for a huge swath of land on two continents, Africa and Asia. Is it we are just having the picking procedure somewhat favoring certain regions or is there something missing? To be honest, thinking about it, I can't really say that I've picked up on many maps made by cartographers originating from there. Odd... I have to keep an eye open for this, love to see more styles and approaches. =)

But I can't really complain, I'm in the middle of the Central-European "cluster".  :Very Happy:

----------


## LunaticDesign

Very cool to see how spread out people are.

----------


## Ilanthar

Nice! I should be more close to MistyBeee and SteffenBrand, but there is no place for our long names  :Very Happy: .
Plus, I spent some years studying in Clermont-Ferrand, so, in a way...  :Wink:

----------

